# web-hosting advice?



## Shattered (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello,

I wonder what is the best way to earn money online (web-hosting or something like that ? ) ?? Thank you for your advice !


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: The Suggestion Box*

Hi Shattered, moved this post to the suggestion box we have. 

Is your question meaning you would like to see an article on the various ways to make a living online? If so it is a good suggestion as many tend to make a part or full time earning from online and an article with the good the bad and the ugly parts to doing this would indeed be a good idea. Generally e-shops and webhosting are the big earners however there are many ways in which to make money online. Perhaps either myself or my colleagues here will write one up the near future.

Thanks for the suggestion,

Steve


----------



## Shattered (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: The Suggestion Box*

Can someone please reply ??? How can I make money online ?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: The Suggestion Box*



Shattered said:


> Can someone please reply ??? How can I make money online ?


No one can answer you specifically without knowing your interests and your skill set because frankly unless you know something about what you would be doing and/or like it, you will most likely fail because of what you can or will put into it.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: The Suggestion Box*



Shattered said:


> Can someone please reply ??? How can I make money online ?


I did, see post above.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

We would all like to make Billons on the Web. Come up with an original idea!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: The Suggestion Box*



Shattered said:


> Can someone please reply ??? How can I make money online ?


if it was easy, everyone here would be getting rich. 

if you are artistic, you can sell designs through stores such as cafepress, deviant art, and zazzle.


----------



## resourcesys (Aug 10, 2012)

Shattered said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wonder what is the best way to earn money online (web-hosting or something like that ? ) ?? Thank you for your advice !


Hello,

If you are thinking on a providing webhosting solutions, then i would recommend you to look out for good options in hosting market and start as just a reseller which would cost you a little and earnings for your own independent hosting.
I followed this way and today successfully have my own hosting. If interested then I could recommend you to the hosting from where I started few years back reliably.


----------



## storminternet (Dec 11, 2012)

Shattered said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wonder what is the best way to earn money online (web-hosting or something like that ? ) ?? Thank you for your advice !


Hi there,

When you think of earning through net, then please be informed that online business and making your hold in the market is only won by trust. Think first how people can trust on any business you start. This is very essential as you cannot sustain the market until anyone trusts you. The second thing is what business you are looking into to start and the budget involved in it.

Have a think over it and then start campaigning your business on online forums.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Thread is old and now closed.


----------

